# Santa Pod June 8th?



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Right, I'm not "organising" this (I'm sure Santa Pod will happen quite nicely without me!) but:

Now that Interpro has moved, who is going to Santa Pod on the 8th. I'm up for going, if for no other reason to see the B3ves Vs MRK 1V face off... you are both still going right guys?

Who is might be going?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

???Hi Clive, I thought this was on the 8th June,8th July is a tuesday.
Cheers
Phill


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Phil, you must have posted just as I was editing my post having noticed my mistake... you're quite right!

Clive


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

The only thing that will keep me away rain, simply because they will not let the cars race if it's wet. Having said that, they can cope ok with showers, as they have some jet powered track drier.

Stu-Oxfordshire is coming too.

See you there, although I hear that Mr Handa is currently having yet more mods undertaken, so the stakes are being raised....

Rob


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> See you there, although I hear that Mr Handa is currently having yet more mods undertaken, so the stakes are being raised....
> 
> Rob


And you'll have the NOS kit by then Rob ? 
Just get MTM to loan you the Bimoto for the weekend and wipe his sorry arse!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> And you'll have the NOS kit by then Rob ?
> Just get MTM to loan you the Bimoto for the weekend and wipe his sorry arse!


Sadly no NOS by then, but could be soon after


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Rob, any idea what time you plan to arrive and run?

I only ask as a) half my reason for going is to see the shoot-out and b) I've not got two friends coming along as well, and they want to know what time to get there....!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Rob, any idea what time you plan to arrive and run?
> 
> I only ask as a) half my reason for going is to see the shoot-out and b) I've not got two friends coming along as well, and they want to know what time to get there....!
> 
> Cheers, Clive


I'll be planning to be there for 10.00-10.30am


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Rob,
If super sticky tyres will help I could loan you my 17s with Yokohama A047s on which I bought off PigIron. They are amazingly sticky when warm - he used them for hill climbing - my TT goes into the Dealer for up to 2 weeks on 9th so I plan to put the standard 6 spokes back on for that anyway.
Rob


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> I'll be planning to be there for 10.00-10.30am


Saturday evening BBQ allowing ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Rob,
> If super sticky tyres will help I could loan you my 17s with Yokohama A047s on which I bought off PigIron. They are amazingly sticky when warm - he used them for hill climbing - my TT goes into the Dealer for up to 2 weeks on 9th so I plan to put the standard 6 spokes back on for that anyway.
> Rob


Thanks Rob, but I'll take my chances. I don't want Handa accusing me of an unfair advantage


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Forecast looks good - who's going then?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Well, there is me and you Rob and of course Stu - that it? Oh and my mate in his Pug 406 Coupe V6... I hope that the "RWYB open to the general public" comment on the GTI Festival bit of Santa Pod's website is right, or he is going to be a little narked. Still, he's going to be narked anyway when I trash him. I hope.

Clive


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Looks like its going to be pretty wet boys  and not in a good way


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

So what happened?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I was the only one who made it on the day.

Took a couple of runs to "try it out" pacing myself against my mate's Pug 406 V6 coupe (yes, we got some funny looks in the queue - basically 150 golfs, 1 TT and 1 406...!). I totally forgot to turn ESP off and I didn't do any nasty full bore starts which is a little odd as I do them all the time on the road. I didn't want to do my clutch in on the day though, and more to the point much to my surprise the staging area has a slight backwards incline, which means that you can't hold the revs and disengage the clutch without using a brake - hand or foot, so it's actually pretty hard to stage and then get the revs up - it was generally about a second between staging and the lights going green!!!

I ended up doing a couple of 15s / 90mph runs, which I thought was "ok", but I'm looking forward to going back in August, turning ESP off, getting my staging / reving technique sorted and putting in some better times. Great fun though! Oh, and yes, I beat the 406 V6 every time... 

Clive


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> So what happened?


I spent the day visiting Gemma's poor grandfather in hospital

RIP Jim


----------

